# Happy birthday Emanuel



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Have a good one. 

Hey, did you FLA folks forget it's your moderator's birthday?


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Happy Birthday Emanuel;maybe we need to go to the bar tonight.Capones might be a torrist trap but it does have free beer.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Happy Birthday to our Fearless Moderator!!! Whattayahavin??? Salmon cake with a candle in it??? Enjoy and stay sober enough to fish!!!


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Big Happy Birthday... With flounder on top..


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

*Happy*

Birthday Emanuel!! Enjoy a day in the sun and go FEESHIN!!!


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Happy Birthday homeslice!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Best wishes*

Happy birthday.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Happy Birthday*

 Happy Birthday


----------



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday from Clermont. Hang in there and you will soon be as old as I am.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Happy*

B-day.....hope you get what you want...New pole, New Reel... Have a cold one cause you deserve one....Thanks for keeping us all in line


----------



## OtterPop (Oct 24, 2006)

happy bday! hope I can go fishing with you once my gear arrives and you get to correct all my mistakes


----------



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

TunaFish said:


> Have a good one.
> 
> Hey, did you FLA folks forget it's your moderator's birthday?


Hey TunaFish;234225, thanks for the reminder. Works better than MS Outlook!

Happy Birthday Emanuel. Tight lines, and may the mullet run last forever!


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

Happy Birthday to our fearless leader!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Oh my god, I forgot that picture existed! Girlfriend saw it and for five minutes couldn't figure out that it was me.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*oh no*

say it aint so, that can't be you tell people you had a drug problem when they took that picture I try and burn up all my pictures like that...heh heh....somebody can used that against you Happy B day again, hope you got new gear....


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Thank*

god you knew how to tie knots back then it's like a car wreak....you want to turn and look away, but somethng keep making you look heh heh....


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

jettypark28 said:


> say it aint so, that can't be you tell people you had a drug problem when they took that picture I try and burn up all my pictures like that...heh heh....somebody can used that against you Happy B day again, hope you got new gear....


Muhahahah! And I have many more from the last P&S Bash at (almost) SI!


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

jettypark28 said:


> say it aint so, that can't be you tell people you had a drug problem when they took that picture I try and burn up all my pictures like that...heh heh....somebody can used that against you Happy B day again, hope you got new gear....



That was last year...


----------

